# R33 Gtr bonnet oem



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

As title stated 
R33 Gtr bonnet wanted any colour considered as long as there isn't any damage, can collect if not to far.
Thanks


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I will probably have mine in the next 2-3weeks, perfect, colour kn6


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Pm me details please


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Bump


----------

